# Nail polish on a 7 month old?



## lb

FOB has Kayla today, and while she was with him, he let his two roommates (Cassie and Anita) (some of you might remember me ranting a lot about Cassie while I was pregnant) paint Kayla's nails. With nail polish. Without my permission. 

I am sooooo mad. I knoooow they wouldn't be at _least_ smart enough to find a non toxic or organic nail polish, so I keep thinking about Kayla's little nails soaking up all those chemicals. And then I think about having to clean her nails with a nail polish remover, and I cry and shudder some more. I didn't want Kayla exposed to this harsh chemicals, especially at 7 months!

My dad says it perfectly reasonable for me to be outraged and that I should just go pick up Kayla because FOB and his roommates can't make sound decisions. Is that reasonable? Is there something safe I can use to take the nail polish off?


----------



## emyandpotato

I'd be soo annoyed too but I wouldn't go pick her up if I was you just because it can't be undone so it'd probably only cause more arguments. When you do pick her up though you should make it clear to FOB why you're so angry. Don't worry though, it probably won't do any harm at all, I know loads of people who paint their LOs nails :flower:


----------



## rileybaby

thats mad! Why would they do that, thats not even funny atall.. I would be fuming. Thats totally irresponsible and stupid! Its not unreasonable for you to go get her, what would they have done if she had put her hand in her mouth with wet nail polish, like you said full of chemicals? Hope it gets sorted though.. :flow:


----------



## jennyxx

why would someone even want to put nailvarnish on a 7 month old. Maybe write him a letter (giving it in person) to express your feelings and save causing a seen


----------



## rainbows_x

Oh no! I can't believe they didn't use non toxic polish at least. I would say do not use nail varnish remover, so many chemicals and think of the fumes! x


----------



## almostXmagic

what idiots. found a couple all natural hypoallergenic nail polish removers. iv also heard lemon juice could work :flower:

*piggy paint*
https://www.amazon.com/Piggy-paint-Nail-Polish-Remover/dp/B002CNQ8CM

*suncoat*
https://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=all+natural+nail+polish+remover&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=Fk2&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&channel=s&prmd=imvns&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&biw=1280&bih=531&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=12481401349454910195&sa=X&ei=Ugd1TuuvLIm60AHfnYjFDQ&ved=0CGQQ8wIwAA


----------



## AriannasMama

Piggy Paint makes a nail polish remover (as well as chemical free nail polish :winkwink:)


----------



## fairyflowers

espesh if she puts her hands in her mouth... dangerous!


----------



## lauram_92

It won't harm her as long as she doesn't inhale it or whatever. But :gun: What an idiot.


----------



## amygwen

OMG! What idiots :dohh:

I don't blame you for being mad, I think that's absolute crap! Especially doing it without your permission, but I mean, it's common sense not to put that shit on a baby's finger nails. I don't have much advice regarding taking the polish off but it looks like you've gotten some good advice already from above! Uuuughhh!! That makes me so angry thinking about someone doing that to my LO!


----------



## x__amour

Oh sweet baby Jesus. Seriously? :dohh:

The least they could've done is used Piggy Paint or something but all those toxic fumes and what not? Oy vey. I won't even paint my nails inside my house, I'll go sit on my patio and do it! That's really, really irritating! I'm so sorry, Lauren! They had no right to just go ahead and do that! Fuck. Like Cari said, you could order Piggy Paint Nail Polish remover and that won't harm Kayla. :flower:

What a jerk. Seriously. :hugs:


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Whilst I don't think it's the end of the world to paint a baby's fingernails, only the MOTHER should be allowed to do it, and he should NOT have let 2 stupid childish girls deface your baby! How dare he?! I'd slap them both! (Okay I would probally get someone to slap them for me haha) x


----------



## lb

I honestly wish I could go buy some of the Piggy Paint Remover, but it's like $9 a bottle, and I just don't have the money. My dad said I could take a baby nail file and file the polish off? Has anyone done that? It sounds like it would hurt. My poor baby :cry:


----------



## _laura

See if you can find some natural remedies online first.


----------



## lb

I think I'll try the lemon juice? XF it works! I wont' have her back until tomorrow morning though.


----------



## JadeBaby75

My mom paints Jade's nails all the time! I'm not the biggest fan of it but I don't see what the big deal is. :shrug: Im sure your little girl will be just fine :thumbup: Definitely have a word with them though, if you are not comfortable with it :flower:


----------



## cammy

what idiots :O Id be outraged too
I wouldnt use a nail file, their nails are so delicate you might break down to the skin.

Maybe try lemon juice or tea tree oil.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I paint Emmas TOE NAILS. Never her fingers, bc im to afraid she will at the polish when its wet. Maybe just explain to him why your mad...


----------



## x__amour

JadeBaby75 said:


> My mom paints Jade's nails all the time! I'm not the biggest fan of it but I don't see what the big deal is. :shrug: Im sure your little girl will be just fine :thumbup: Definitely have a word with them though, if you are not comfortable with it :flower:

I think it was more of the fact that they didn't ask her, kwim? :flow:


----------



## JadeBaby75

x__amour said:


> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> My mom paints Jade's nails all the time! I'm not the biggest fan of it but I don't see what the big deal is. :shrug: Im sure your little girl will be just fine :thumbup: Definitely have a word with them though, if you are not comfortable with it :flower:
> 
> I think it was more of the fact that they didn't ask her, kwim? :flow:Click to expand...

Yeah, that's why I think she should confront them! I wouldn't want them to be caring for my kid so I tottaly get why she is upset. I just didn't want her to think that it was going to hurt her.

I am not sure what type of relationship your daughter has with her father's roommates. (Im guessing you don't want any at all) I would discuss boundaries with him, I mean I know you can't be in total control but you need to make sure he isn't leaving them with these girls or having them care for her. Of course its whatever you are comfortable with, that's just what I would do :flower:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:wacko: What on earth?!!!! I'd be furious too, how dare they!! :growlmad:


----------



## annawrigley

Wow I'd be fuming. I don't get why anyone feels the need to do this while they're still babies :wacko: When they're older and find it fun and novel then yeah whatever but I just don't see the need on little babies, and it doesn't look particularly great either...

I wouldn't file it, that sounds like it could hurt! Maybe try the lemon juice thing, idk :( Stupid girls.


----------



## lb

It was mostly because they didn't ask. I got a WONDERFUL reply in my facebook inbox today. I told the one roommate that I used to live with that I would appreciate it if she didn't paint my daughter's nails again, because adult nail polishes are toxic and baby nails are thin and absorbent. Those were my exact words. 


Spoiler
Excuse me first James was asked and second I didn't put it on her Anita did and just to let you know she is licensed in hair and nails third I am not stupid and would never do any thing to hurt her and forth check your self before u come at me like that.

I'm not trying to trip on u or any thing but the way u said it comes across like I'm stupid or something I know she's ur baby and u have a right to say what goes on with her I just want u to know I would never hurt her.

Damn right, I have a right to say what goes on with my daughter, so then why didn't anyone ask me? James is a dad one day a week, and not a very good one at that, so I definitely don't think asking him cuts it. If she wants me to treat her like she's stupid, trust me, I can.


----------



## annawrigley

Ok first - don't give a shit, you should have been asked.
Second - Oh she's licensed in hair and nails that's ok then :dohh:
Third - You clearly are stupid and it could hurt her if she inhaled the fumes or decided to chew on her fingers...
Fourth - *Fourth. And that point makes no sense! :wacko:

Silly girl. Her reply shows how much of a mong she is.


----------



## lb

annawrigley said:


> Ok first - don't give a shit, you should have been asked.
> Second - Oh she's licensed in hair and nails that's ok then :dohh:
> Third - You clearly are stupid and it could hurt her if she inhaled the fumes or decided to chew on her fingers...
> Fourth - *Fourth. And that point makes no sense! :wacko:
> 
> Silly girl. Her reply shows how much of a mong she is.

Exactly, I just went into bitch mode haha. It's not like I was even being rude before. 


Spoiler
I honestly don't give a damn if Anita is licensed, or if James was asked. You said it yourself, I have a right to "say what goes on with her", so then why didn't ask ME? I was trying to be polite before, but I've reached my absolute limit with everyone in that house.


----------



## annawrigley

Good for you. They need to know its not ok to play dollies with your daughter :growlmad:


----------



## newmommy23

what a jack ass!


----------



## lauram_92

But shouldn't James know that she could easily inhale it? :dohh: I'd be so mad.. I hate when people tried to "glam up" babies.


----------



## lb

James know anything? Laughable.


----------



## pinkribbon

I would be annoyed too! She's only a baby I'm sure she'll be into nail polishes when she's older there's loads of time left for that! I don't understand why people are so eager for babies to do 'adult' things like having their nails painted and hair up when they have like 3 strands of hair :haha: Girls are more than likely going to go through that when they're older so just leave them innocent while they're young y'know?

Also good on your for your response. I would have probably gone overboard on the rudeness as I do when I'm annoyed :haha:


----------



## lb

Sorry for another update, but I got the silliest reply. 


Spoiler
You really are CRAZY I tried to give you the benefit of the doubt and I was wrong. However I am old school and don't play this catty shit over facebook so if you have any thing else to say you know where I live.

Sounds like she over-reacting to me :shrug: I hate that James lives with these people. Needless to say, Kayla will not be allowed around those crazies. I have tons of information and people who's IQ are higher than their pant sizes that can show her why she doesn't get to make any decisions about my daughter. Even the petty ones. Gawd, so much drama over freaking NAIL POLISH. ugh.


----------



## Burchy314

She is deffintally over reacting. It is like she WANTS to start something!! She is stupid and needs to go away. If it was me I would NOT allow Kayla near them at all.


----------



## lb

That is exactly what my parents are saying. I really don't want to let Kayla around them at all, but I don't want to keep her completely from James. And if we go to court, James will get some sort of visitation, so they'll still be around his roommates. They just shouldn't have done anything stupid and used their heads for once.


----------



## willowtree

They should have asked you if they could do this,shes still a baby!! I would also make 'him' pay for the nail varnish remover or better still get 'them' to pay for it x


----------



## lauram_92

Sorry, a bit off topic but today at toddlers I seen a girl who was 1 that had her toe nails painted purple and her hair dyed!


----------



## bumpy_j

lauram_92 said:


> Sorry, a bit off topic but today at toddlers I seen a girl who was 1 that had her toe nails painted purple *and her hair dyed!*

:saywhat:


----------



## emmylou92

lauram_92 said:


> Sorry, a bit off topic but today at toddlers I seen a girl who was 1 that had her toe nails painted purple and her hair dyed!

Wowah, I thought nail painting was bad enough. Hair dye!!!!!


----------



## MikaylasMummy

My very first thought was what if she puts her hand in her mouth!!??did they sit there for ten minutes pinning her arms down so she couldn't while they dried??my THREE year old has her nails painted sometimes cos SHE thinks it's fun and asks for it!the first time she ever had them painted was when she was two.I don't think little babies should have their nails painted too many dangers.


----------



## Burchy314

bumpy_j said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry, a bit off topic but today at toddlers I seen a girl who was 1 that had her toe nails painted purple *and her hair dyed!*
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...

WSS!!! Why would someone dye their one year olds hair!!?? The youngest kid I have ever seen with dyed hair (spray on die that washes out in like 3 washes) was like 6.


----------



## lauram_92

It wasn't wash out dye. The first time I seen her I assumed it was like clip in fake hair, but I have seen her numerous times since then and it is bright pink! Like a bright pink strip.


----------



## pinkribbon

lauram_92 said:


> It wasn't wash out dye. The first time I seen her I assumed it was like clip in fake hair, but I have seen her numerous times since then and it is bright pink! Like a bright pink strip.

That's terrible! :nope:


----------



## lizardbreath

That's horrible the first time i painted jaymees. nails she was almost 2 it was actually the day before kat was born and i bought a non toxic nail polish plus me and dan talked about it. I can't believe that someone would do that to a child is isn't theirs and at that age you have all the right to be pissed at them and fob he should of used his head


----------



## Boo and Bumpy

Just saw this thread and was thinking if parents are wanting to paint there toddlers nails but not liking the idea of nail varnish remover why not try kids peelable nail varnish.... Type it into google and it will come up with the brands... It's water based no chemical and simply peels off the nails... Xx


----------



## Hotbump

yea ive seen toddlers with their hair dyed before :nope: ignorant people :coffee:


----------



## cammy

wow who would dye their babies hair :O so wrong


----------

